# What's your favorite store for bras?



## Geek2 (Apr 23, 2004)

I like Gap and Victoria's Secret.


----------



## alittleweirdo (Apr 23, 2004)

I like Victoria's Secret too




and Gap is ok, I have found some great clearance items there! but I prefer Old Navy, since it's cheaper and they have a better selction of sizes.

And I love Target!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh I've never checked out Old Navy bras. I gotta do that next time I'm there.


----------



## Californian (Apr 23, 2004)

Victoria's Secret has the pretty ones. I like Bali and any quality/pretty bras that look good with fitted shirts (no lines, etc). I am up for bra shopping anywhere they have good ones. I find many that I like at Express too. It's fun to get the matching panties. You just feel all sneaky and cool under your clothes... LOL. Wonderbra has some cute ones as well.


----------



## alittleweirdo (Apr 23, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* Oh I've never checked out Old Navy bras. I gotta do that next time I'm there. Oops!



I didn't read your post right! just read the "favorite store" part, and somehow missed the "favorite store for bras" part.



guess I need to pay more attention to the subject line.Anyway, I like Old Navy for clothes, I actually haven't bought a bra there!

I mostly like Victoria's Secret Body bras or cotton ones.


----------



## Californian (Apr 23, 2004)

Darn It! You've really pissed me off now, Littleweirdo. I am steamin' MAD!!


----------



## alittleweirdo (Apr 23, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* Darn It! You've really pissed me off now, Littleweirdo. I am steamin' MAD!!





What did I do?


----------



## Californian (Apr 23, 2004)

Originally Posted by *alittleweirdo* What did I do? LOL NOTHING... that's why I am kidding! Relax! No worries... Just having fun with you.


----------



## alittleweirdo (Apr 23, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* LOL NOTHING... that's why I am kidding! Relax! No worries... Just having fun with you. 



It's hard to tell if someone is being sarcastic online! and I'm getting sleepy!


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 23, 2004)

Well, it may not be the highest end, but I usually shop at JC Penney's for bras, because my grandmother (very cool grandma - "Nan") worked there until a few years ago, but she still gets a discount for working there so many years. Her department was always intimate apparel/lingerie, and whenever she visits us, she measures me, and then buys me a few new bras. She's the best!!!


----------



## Tinydancer (Apr 24, 2004)

*I usually get all that stuff at VS but one of the girls I work with recently went to Nordstroms and got measured professionally for her bra and she said that its the best fitting bra shes ever had, she also said that she had been wearing a bra that was too small according to Nordstroms. Something I think I need to do, I'm SO sure that she'll tell me my 36A is too small!



*


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 24, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Tinydancer* *I usually get all that stuff at VS but one of the girls I work with recently went to Nordstroms and got measured professionally for her bra and she said that its the best fitting bra shes ever had, she also said that she had been wearing a bra that was too small according to Nordstroms. Something I think I need to do, I'm SO sure that she'll tell me my 36A is too small!



* LOL - wanna trade? In the last year, I've gone from 36A to 36B, and I *hate* it! I always thought it would be better to have a little more there, but it is quite uncomfortable to me. My chest used to be the first place I'd gain and lose weight, but this time, I'm not losing any as of yet, and I'm *NOT* looking forward to being pregnant and getting even larger. 
Maybe I'll feel better about them being larger after I get the lump checked, but it still makes me paranoid. Argh!


----------



## alittleweirdo (Apr 24, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Kage_sCupotea* LOL - wanna trade? In the last year, I've gone from 36A to 36B, and I *hate* it! I always thought it would be better to have a little more there, but it is quite uncomfortable to me. My chest used to be the first place I'd gain and lose weight, but this time, I'm not losing any as of yet, and I'm *NOT* looking forward to being pregnant and getting even larger. 
Maybe I'll feel better about them being larger after I get the lump checked, but it still makes me paranoid. Argh!

36B is too big?? I miss being a 36C! I'm a currently a 38D, and just glad that VS is making more cute bras for bigger sizes


----------



## Kage_sCupotea (Apr 24, 2004)

Originally Posted by *alittleweirdo* 36B is too big?? I miss being a 36C! I'm a currently a 38D, and just glad that VS is making more cute bras for bigger sizes






Like I said, _"I always thought it would be better to have a little more there, but it is quite uncomfortable to me."_
Well, for someone who's always been a comfortable "between an 'A' and 'B,'", I'm now quite uncomfortable, because I gained this weight in my breasts while on the pill, and have yet to lose it. I also have a lump in my breast, so the size that I am now is alarming to me because they tend to ache more, and cause discomfort. For someone who was an "A &amp; 1/2" until 25, it's a difficult adjustment. At least when they were smaller, I didn't feel so awkward doing self-exams, but now there's just so much tissue that I don't know what I'm feeling half the time. It's hard to explain, but for me, 36B is too big. I know it's average for other women, though. You must understand, I'm just saying what I feel for myself.

And as this is as large as I'd ever want to be, knowing that when I'm pregnant, I'll go up several sizes, I am *REALLY* not looking forward to that.


----------



## Californian (Apr 25, 2004)

I am worried about the lump. I hope you go to the doc and get it taken care of! I have never been on the pill so I don't have first hand experience with its side effects. I hope that you are ok! Yeah the idea of getting huge and pregnant is NOT attractive to me either. I'll be truthful about it. However, I think that a lot of pregnant women look cute when their tummies peak out from their clothes. Wow.. still trying to get over that 38D that Alittleweirdo is carrying. Woah. That's every guys dream!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 25, 2004)

How come I didn't get bigger on the pill??? I could use some more size in that area cuz I'm 34A only



I loved it when I was pregnant because I was a C. I really didn't mind having bigger breasts. It was great.


----------



## Californian (Apr 25, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* How come I didn't get bigger on the pill??? I could use some more size in that area cuz I'm 34A only



I loved it when I was pregnant because I was a C. I really didn't mind having bigger breasts. It was great. *Think of it this way, Reija... gravity will be much kinder to you.*


----------



## FacesbyNiki (May 31, 2004)

I love Victoria Secret bras. I am a 38D and their bra's are the only ones that fit the best for me.


----------



## KittySkyfish (May 31, 2004)

I love Target bras! I can't see myself wearing a $35+ bra if the only person who sees it is my husband, and he couldn't care less. Besides, they fit well and are reasonably attractive.

Originally Posted by *alittleweirdo* I like Victoria's Secret too



and Gap is ok, I have found some great clearance items there! but I prefer Old Navy, since it's cheaper and they have a better selction of sizes. And I love Target!


----------



## honeybeauty (Apr 19, 2007)

Victoria's Secret ,Noyami and La senza

they all are gr88 brands


----------



## MindySue (Apr 19, 2007)

JC Penney. They are better quality then other department stores which are cheap. Jc Penney makes good quality bras, and I notice that they imitate the styles of the bras at VS so it's like getting a VS bra without the bulky padding or huge price tag.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Apr 19, 2007)

i am faithful VS fan, i also love H&amp;M bras.


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 19, 2007)

all my standards come from Macy's because I like Felina, Calvin Klein, and Maidenform..

But I'll shop anywhere.


----------



## Humeira (Apr 19, 2007)

I love La Senza ....they have the best bras and penties Quality is too good ..and I think VS just bought it because they start business in canada and La sneza would be their biggest competitor

Huemira


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 19, 2007)

intimissimi, they are some italian company, they have stand alone stores but they also sell them at some victoria secrets


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 20, 2007)

Oh my gosh don't get me started on bras .. I spent FIVE years trying on every bra in every store and department store I could find, in every size that was anywhere close to my size, and I NEVER found a bra to fit. Finally, I recently found a Wacoal brand bra that fits me perfectly -- it is a size 36AA, which is really hard to find so that's what took me so long




(Plus, the few 36AA's I've seen in other brands all had tons of fake padding or had wire-free soft cups -- why even wear a bra, they give you no support!) My local Dillard's has a large selection of this bra in several colors, and Macy's has a small rack of this bra in beige only.


----------



## snowy (Apr 20, 2007)

I love Triumph and wacoal

I love VS too esp the sleepwear.


----------



## superdivah86 (Apr 20, 2007)

VS hands down!


----------



## SierraWren (Apr 20, 2007)

Victoria's Secret and sometimes Target has great brands


----------



## katnahat (Apr 22, 2007)

Victoria's Secret without a doubt for me. The Angel's Secret Embrace and Body Ipex Demi are awesome. I don't know what I did before they had them. I'm just hoping they don't stop making them. Everytime I LOVE a bra (HG in a bra??



) from them, they discontinue it. I do wind up finding a replacement, but that is just irritating!! I wore the last one (haha, can't remember what it was now!



) for YEARS, and then one day, GONE!


----------



## Dubsbelle (Apr 22, 2007)

The last VS bra I bought, I liked for a while....Then I discovered this wonderful gel bra from *La Vie en Rose* (Canada) and I've been converted ever since.

I find that there aren't too many options for *petite* women at VS.


----------



## clwkerric (Apr 22, 2007)

I go to a place in Florida called Bealls... They always have great prices on Wonderbra's... I LOVE Wonderbras! They are great. I really like the look of Victoria's Secret... But EVERY TIME I EVER buy anything from there, the stuff falls apart. It's very poorly made. Fredericks of Hollywood actually have a lot better quality than Victorias Secret, in my opinion. Fredericks of Hollywood has nice stuff too.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Apr 22, 2007)

Victoria's Secret. its the only place i buy my bras.


----------



## Saje (Apr 22, 2007)

For fancy bras I go to Fredricks or Victorias Secret but I'll buy it anywhere if its flattering and cute.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Apr 22, 2007)

I like Marshall's, Target, etc... the cheapie stores. Just because I want to have a lot of bras and VS is so expensive. Also, I've gotten measured at VS several times and their bras DO NOT fit me right!!! Their stuff is so cute but the bras just aren't working out for me lol. I did like the Ipex though, I must say.


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Dubsbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I find that there aren't too many options for *petite* women at VS. I agree! You'd think that a store that specializes in lingerie would carry more unusual sizes, but no, they just carry the same sizes as any other store ... in fact, one time I asked a salesperson about a particular style and she said they didn't even make that style in an A-cup at all, it started with B!
It also annoyed me that Playtex (which makes those half-sizes) made a lovely molded cup bra -- just what I was looking for -- but they only made it in an A, not a Nearly A! (I even check the website.) Yet all their other styles came in Nearly A, but I didn't like them at all. Grrr....


----------



## lovespell (Apr 23, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KittySkyfish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love Target bras! I can't see myself wearing a $35+ bra if the only person who sees it is my husband, and he couldn't care less. Besides, they fit well and are reasonably attractive. I hear ya... Target has some cute bras sometimes. I also like getting bras from VC's, Gap and eeep... Ross LOL


----------



## jeweliette (Apr 23, 2007)

I love the Victoria Secret Pink collection,cotton bras. VERY COMFY!!!!!!! Like Open road said about VS not fitting right,I was fitted and bought a bra according to what they said I wore and it was too small so I had to just find a size myself,they have sister sizes that fitted me better than what they said(I was fitted at a 34C and it was too small around so I wear the sister size of a 36B)If not sure ask them they should know. And the Ipex is an awesome line but very expensive unless you find them on sale.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nordstrom and believe it or not eBay. I love Wacoal and Le Mystre, at $56-$68.oo each, I'm looking for bargains.


----------



## MissMudPie (Apr 23, 2007)

I always go to Victoria Secret. I have one from Target (one of those Nearly B ones), and it's comfy but kinda ugly. I need to get a professional fitting, but if I gain or lose the smallest amount of weight my boobs are the fist thing to change. :/


----------

